# Ethera Gold 2.5 no presets



## AndreasHe

Just bought Ethera Gold, but I can not select any preset and for most instruments there is no sound. Any idea?


----------



## AndreasHe

Oh I've got it! There is another step in installation process: You have to execute INSTALLER SNAPSHOT WINDOWS.bat to copy files to user folder. IMHO it should be told a litle bit clearer.


----------



## StefanoM

AndreasHe said:


> Oh I've got it! There is another step in installation process: You have to execute INSTALLER SNAPSHOT WINDOWS.bat to copy files to user folder. IMHO it should be told a litle bit clearer.



Hi, and welcome....

I suggest reading the Manual, for this purpose 

and there's the video:



anyway, this is my Channel with a LOT of tutorials and live show, it's very useful to discovery Ethera Series...









Stefano Maccarelli


Hey there, I am Stefano, award-winning composer, sound designer, this is my official YouTube channel! I’m a Sound Designer, Composer & Sound Technician. I di...




www.youtube.com







Cheers!

Ste


----------



## AndreasHe

Thanks Stefano, I just watched the instruction video on EG2.5 page and read the email until I got stucked. But my post may help others as well in the future if they search in internet. 

Now I am looking forward to use EG. 
And thanks for supporting us here directly in this forum!


----------



## StefanoM

AndreasHe said:


> Thanks Stefano, I just watched the instruction video on EG2.5 page and read the email until I got stucked. But my post may help others as well in the future if they search in internet.
> 
> Now I am looking forward to use EG.
> And thanks for supporting us here directly in this forum!




If you have any question I'm here... and on My YouTube Channel!

have fun with Ethera Gold 2.5!

Ste


----------



## Per Boysen

StefanoM said:


> If you have any question I'm here... //
> 
> Ste



I had questions but eventually found out where to put those Snapshot files (xxxxx.nksn) My initial experience was similar to Andras's, "no Snapshots". Some other Kontakt based libraries I own keep their Snapshot files inside the main Kontakt instruments and samples folder, so the Ethera location was new to me. But I came to think about this quick way to find out. I fired up my DAW with Kontakt and created a dummy Snapshot with a unique name, closed down the DAW, and searched in Windows 7 for the file name. This revealed the correct location to move those files into:

"*(C/Users/your_name/My Documents/Native Instruments/User Content/Kontakt*". 

_Here's a tip for making the instructions easier: _
While the manual hints at moving the files into the *system folder*, the actual Snapshots folder inside the main Kontakt samples and instruments folder (in my case located on an external SSD) is named *"_Snapshots INSTALL THE CONTENT OF THIS FOLDER INTO THE KONTAKT USER FOLDER"*. You see; partly conflicting information and no clear hint about where this folder is to be found. 

Once again, thanks a lot for these highly useful and inspiring instruments! <3


----------



## StefanoM

Per Boysen said:


> I had questions but eventually found out where to put those Snapshot files (xxxxx.nksn) My initial experience was similar to Andras's, "no Snapshots". Some other Kontakt based libraries I own keep their Snapshot files inside the main Kontakt instruments and samples folder, so the Ethera location was new to me. But I came to think about this quick way to find out. I fired up my DAW with Kontakt and created a dummy Snapshot with a unique name, closed down the DAW, and searched in Windows 7 for the file name. This revealed the correct location to move those files into:
> 
> "*(C/Users/your_name/My Documents/Native Instruments/User Content/Kontakt*".
> 
> _Here's a tip for making the instructions easier: _
> While the manual hints at moving the files into the *system folder*, the actual Snapshots folder inside the main Kontakt samples and instruments folder (in my case located on an external SSD) is named *"_Snapshots INSTALL THE CONTENT OF THIS FOLDER INTO THE KONTAKT USER FOLDER"*. You see; partly conflicting information and no clear hint about where this folder is to be found.
> 
> Once again, thanks a lot for these highly useful and inspiring instruments! <3



Hi,

Thanks,

By The Way, there is an Installer on Mac and Windows for Ethera Gold 2.5.
So I think is absolutely easy. I created also a lot of videos.

Also, manual Installation is quite simple:

Take the CONTENT of the folder "_Snapshots INSTALL THE CONTENT OF THIS FOLDER INTO THE KONTAKT USER FOLDER" and copy into SystemDisk/*Users/your_name/My Documents/Native Instruments/User Content/Kontakt*".

Anyway, I suggest using the INSTALLER, I created the installer for an easy Snapshot Installation.

The only problem is on Windows if you are using Microsoft ONE DRIVE,
But I created also an Installer for the users that are using One Drive. Anyway, I suggest disabling One Drive is absolutely shit for an AUDIO PC.

Thank You


----------



## Per Boysen

THat's great with the installer and I certainly used it. But it doesn't move the snapshot files into place for you. This is the info I missed. Like Andreas also did. I have not yet installed on my Windows 10 machine or the Mac, so I can't share any user experience on that.


----------



## StefanoM

Snapshot Presets MUST not be moved, but copied.

The installer works perfectly for both Mac and Windows. The only problem is with Windows if you are using Microsoft One Drive as I said. But I have provided a special installer in the case.


----------



## sostenuto

Going off-topic, but really need couple directions for properly setting up latest ETHERA Gold 2.5 & Intimate Vocals using Kontakt 6, UNIFY .... on Win10 Pro / Reaper. Have had every Ethera working so far, but now unsure with UNIFY. ALSO ___ have new Unify Ethera Gold 2.5 rar and a bit confused by pdf instructions. Where does this 'Patches' folder go? Not clear if it goes where instruction state, or entire Ethera Gold 2.5 folder goes there ??

Happy to go to Zero-G Site if you prefer .....


----------



## StefanoM

Intimate Volcas? No.. with Unify no.
Who talked about Intimate Vocals? who then has 1 nki and not snapshot presets. 

Unify is useful for the Hybrid Sounds and Vocal Prases. Not for True Legato of course.


About Ehtera Gold 2.5 and Unify
It seems very clear if you know Unify.

download this guru file: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jlaa5r60ocqsjna/EtheraGold.guru?dl=0

and follow the PFDs here

IF the GURU file is un-compressed when you download it of course, is not necessary unzip it.


----------



## sostenuto

StefanoM said:


> Intimate Volcas? No.. with Unify no.
> Who talked about Intimate Vocals? who then has 1 nki and not snapshot presets.
> 
> Unify is useful for the Hybrid Sounds and Vocal Prases. Not for True Legato of course.
> 
> 
> About Ehtera Gold 2.5 and Unify
> It seems very clear if you know Unify.
> 
> download this guru file: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jlaa5r60ocqsjna/EtheraGold.guru?dl=0
> 
> and follow the PFDs here
> 
> IF the GURU file is un-compressed when you download it of course, is not necessary unzip it.


Thank-you for patience and assistance. Kontakt (6.4.2) was not scanning into UNIFY properly. Now resolved and all working well with ETHERA GOLD CORE SYNTH 2.0.nki 

Regards


----------



## StefanoM

sostenuto said:


> Thank-you for patience and assistance. Kontakt (6.4.2) was not scanning into UNIFY properly. Now resolved and all working well with ETHERA GOLD CORE SYNTH 2.0.nki
> 
> Regards


Exactly.

On MAC is important to check if UNIFY has the VST version of Kontakt and not only the Audio Unit.

( VST and not VST2 or VST3) the correct path is


HD/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST 


Under windows, there is no problem because there is only Kontakt vst 2.4

Keep in mind the UNIFY Ethera Gold 2.5 library has ALL the presets from Core Synth, Action Synth; Vocal Synth and the Vocal Phrases.

And That's Amazing. You can search everything with the browser...create layers..just amazing.

Just for the True Legatos, you have to load Kontakt normally in a track.

I've converted also the Cyber World Exp Pack. ( maybe I will do a Live tomorrow)

And I will do also Ethera Soundscapes and Ethera EVI.

So UNIFY will be a nice and fantastic way to use Ethera Series ( in particular for the Hybrid Sounds and the Vocal Phrases ), with other Virtual Instruments and Libraries.


----------



## sostenuto

You're the man !! Future looks terrific !


----------



## Mark34

StefanoM said:


> Hi, and welcome....
> 
> I suggest reading the Manual, for this purpose
> 
> and there's the video:
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, this is my Channel with a LOT of tutorials and live show, it's very useful to discovery Ethera Series...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefano Maccarelli
> 
> 
> Hey there, I am Stefano, award-winning composer, sound designer, this is my official YouTube channel! I’m a Sound Designer, Composer & Sound Technician. I di...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Ste



I installed The snap shot installer and still nothing and its also saying missing content. 
what am doing wrong?


----------



## StefanoM

Mark34 said:


> I installed The snap shot installer and still nothing and its also saying missing content.
> what am doing wron



Hi,

What OS are you using?

How you load the snapshot preset?

Do you load the presets from the snapshot preset menu?


----------



## Mark34

StefanoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> What OS are you using?
> 
> How you load the snapshot preset?
> 
> Do you load the presets from the snapshot preset menu?
> 
> 
> 
> Iam using Big sur. And i cant even load ethera from The file tab. It says content missing


----------



## Mark34

StefanoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> What OS are you using?
> 
> How you load the snapshot preset?
> 
> Do you load the presets from the snapshot preset menu?
> 
> 
> and The snapshot folder was in kontakt uset content folder beforehand I Can load The nki files which is The main zero folder. But The other ones in The snapshot Can not


----------



## StefanoM

mm is not so clear..

When You Have content missing?

Can you load Ethera Gold Core synth for example?

If you Have content missing, you have a bad installation with the RAR or you are loading the Snapshot Presets in a wrong way, by clicking directly on the file in the snapshot folder, that is wrong.

And Please, 

Check if your Ethera Gold 2.5 folder is about 33Gb if you have a different size, you did a wrong installation from the RAR.

And remember:
The Snapshot Presets must be loaded from the Snapshot Preset Menu and not from the folder or from the File Tab.


----------



## Mark34

StefanoM said:


> mm is not so clear..
> 
> When You Have content missing?
> 
> Can you load Ethera Gold Core synth for example?
> 
> If you Have content missing, you have a bad installation with the RAR or you are loading the Snapshot Presets in a wrong way, by clicking directly on the file in the snapshot folder, that is wrong.
> 
> And Please,
> 
> Check if your Ethera Gold 2.5 folder is about 33Gb if you have a different size, you did a wrong installation from the RAR.
> 
> And remember:
> The Snapshot Presets must be loaded from the Snapshot Preset Menu and not from the folder or from the File Tab.


I have taking snapshots directly in
But i Can see no nki files when i open the folder in kontakt. But in komplete kontrol i Can see it i found out.
but theres snapshot that dont have any sound


----------



## StefanoM

Have you seen this video?


You can not load the Snapshot Presets directly with Komplete Kontrol. They are not NKI files.

As I said before you HAVE to load the snapshot presets directly from the Instrument, with the Snapshot Presets MENU, please see the video.

Ethera Gold 2.5 IS not a Komplete Kontrol library, is a Kontakt FULL library.

And Keep in mind Ethera Gold 2.5 has the compatibility with UNIFY, indeed has the GURU file that you can download and use with Unify.

Ethera Gold 2.5 has also the Sound Set if you are a Studio One user.


----------



## Mark34

StefanoM said:


> Have you seen this video?
> 
> 
> You can not load the Snapshot Presets directly with Komplete Kontrol. They are not NKI files.
> 
> As I said before you HAVE to load the snapshot presets directly from the Instrument, with the Snapshot Presets MENU, please see the video.
> 
> Ethera Gold 2.5 IS not a Komplete Kontrol library, is a Kontakt FULL library.
> 
> And Keep in mind Ethera Gold 2.5 has the compatibility with UNIFY, indeed has the GURU file that you can download and use with Unify.
> 
> Ethera Gold 2.5 has also the Sound Set if you are a Studio One user.



I know about The snapshots now. But i cant load etagers Gold synth in kontakt, only in komplete kontrol. 
i dont know what unify is


----------



## StefanoM

Mark34 said:


> I know about The snapshots now. But i cant load etagers Gold synth in kontakt, only in komplete kontrol.
> i dont know what unify is


It is impossible you can not load Ethera Gold in Kontakt. So you are doing something wrong.

What Kontakt version are you using?

How You Load Ethera Gold into Kontak?

Open Kontakt, click on FILE tab

navigate into Zero-G Ethera Gold Folder and then drag & drop for example Ethera Gold Core Synth into the right empty zone.








If you can`t load it, you have an older version of Kontakt or a bad installation.

Ethera Gold 2.5 require Kontakt Full 6.4.2

Then ( if you have installed the presets with the Installer, you can load the presets with the snapshot presets menu)


----------



## Mark34

StefanoM said:


> It is impossible you can not load Ethera Gold in Kontakt. So you are doing something wrong.
> 
> What Kontakt version are you using?
> 
> How You Load Ethera Gold into Kontak?
> 
> Open Kontakt, click on FILE tab
> 
> navigate into Zero-G Ethera Gold Folder and then drag & drop for example Ethera Gold Core Synth into the right empty zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can`t load it, you have an older version of Kontakt or a bad installation.
> 
> Ethera Gold 2.5 require Kontakt Full 6.4.2
> 
> Then ( if you have installed the presets with the Installer, you can load the presets with the snapshot presets menu)


I have The newest kontakt. As i wrote before i cant see nki files in kontakt only in komplete kontrol. Ethera Gold synth is an nki file right?

is it possible to regeret The purchase of this plugin?


----------



## StefanoM

Mark34 said:


> I have The newest kontakt. As i wrote before i cant see nki files in kontakt only in komplete kontrol. Ethera Gold synth is an nki file right?
> 
> is it possible to regeret The purchase of this plugin?


Hey Mark,

I repeat. 

This library WORKS perfectly, and in this Forum there are a lot of happy users, you are the first user in the world that can not load the library with Kontakt when this is a Library for Kontakt.

So you can understand that there is something strange about what are you saying.

Please read the manual if you are not able to use Kontakt.

Because what are you saying it is simply impossible.

I`m trying to help you, but what are you saying is not possible.

So give me other info, send me a screenshot...I don't know.

Because saying ` I can't see nki files in Kontakt`, it is impossible and is not a library problem.

Of course, you are loading in a bad way the library, or you have incorrectly un_rar the files after the download with continuata. 

So please, if you give me more info I can help you. 

I think you are not so expert on Kontakt using.

For other commercial question write to Zero-G support [email protected]

if you have bought it from zero-g.


Cheers


----------



## LearningToCompose:)

@StefanoM 
Hey Stefano, I see you are online, so might as well ask you about this.
Just bought Ethera Gold 
I think i'm supposed to have 2.5 snapshots as well right?
I copied the snapshots from folder to folder, but just 2.0 snapshots


----------



## StefanoM

LearningToCompose:) said:


> @StefanoM
> Hey Stefano, I see you are online, so might as well ask you about this.
> Just bought Ethera Gold
> I think i'm supposed to have 2.5 snapshots as well right?
> I copied the snapshots from folder to folder, but just 2.0 snapshots


Hi, 

the sanpshot presets are 2.0 everything is correct.


----------



## LearningToCompose:)

StefanoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> the sanpshot presets are 2.0 everything is correct.


Allright thx )


----------



## LearningToCompose:)

StefanoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> the sanpshot presets are 2.0 everything is correct.


After messing around with it since yesterday I must say this is the best value I think I've ever gotten in a library for the money. What a huge collection.
And personally I even prefer the vocals over the great vocals in Atlantis and Intimate Vocals, but ofc that's all subjective.
I can imagine going intimate first, then atlantis and then 2.5 vocals on climax will be great )
You did a great job on this.


----------



## StefanoM

LearningToCompose:) said:


> After messing around with it since yesterday I must say this is the best value I think I've ever gotten in a library for the money. What a huge collection.
> And personally I even prefer the vocals over the great vocals in Atlantis and Intimate Vocals, but ofc that's all subjective.
> I can imagine going intimate first, then atlantis and then 2.5 vocals on climax will be great )
> *You did a great job on this.*


Many Thanks, Yes,

I think Atlantis has the BEST Quality True Legato ever, and Atlantis 2.0 will be an even better end complete.

But Each Ethera Gold is a library that completes the other Ethera.

Ethera Gold 2.5 True Legato, for example, is perfect for the BIG Epic ( Bombastic ) Parts. Atlantis is more Evocative, Medieval, and Celtic. Even if the New Nordic True Legato ( under development) , it will also be fantastic for the Epic Part.

So, In general, My libraries are never separate products. Also, Elements and the upcoming Elements Rhythms are all connected libraries, Indeed I love using them together. As I usually do on my YouTube Channel.

Many Thanks

Ste


----------



## LearningToCompose:)

StefanoM said:


> Many Thanks, Yes,
> 
> I think Atlantis has the BEST Quality True Legato ever, and Atlantis 2.0 will be an even better end complete.
> 
> But Each Ethera Gold is a library that completes the other Ethera.
> 
> Ethera Gold 2.5 True Legato, for example, is perfect for the BIG Epic ( Bombastic ) Parts. Atlantis is more Evocative, Medieval, and Celtic. Even if the New Nordic True Legato ( under development) , it will also be fantastic for the Epic Part.
> 
> So, In general, My libraries are never separate products. Also, Elements and the upcoming Elements Rhythms are all connected libraries, Indeed I love using them together. As I usually do on my YouTube Channel.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> Ste


I agree. It's all just my subjective opinion ofc.
It's the style in 2.5 I prefer, mostly the high notes are just amazing for my taste in 2.5
And I also really like the ornaments in 2.5
And the epicness :D
But yes atlantis and intmate vocals will still have a place for softer parts and variety

I'm looking forward to the atlantis upgrade


----------



## ZeroZero

For me the snapshot installers did not work because for weird reasons my folder structures were different. I suspect OneDrive is the culprit but am not sure. Anyways here is a SUPEREASY way of finding your snapshot folder on YOUR system, even if it’s different. Worth remembering for other instruments too.


----------



## ZeroZero

Mark34 said:


> I installed The snap shot installer and still nothing and its also saying missing content.
> what am doing wrong?


Take a look at the video I uploaded on this thread


----------

